# Fayette, Coweta, Meriwether, Pike



## sam98 (Dec 29, 2009)

Father and son looking to lease land for 2010 season. Would like to lease 100-500 acres in one of these counties. Please call 404-597-3079


----------



## sam98 (Jan 12, 2010)

still looking


----------



## sam98 (Jan 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sam98 (Feb 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sam98 (Mar 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## sam98 (Apr 5, 2010)

still looking


----------



## beckie1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know that we are looking for 1-3 members for our club in Talbot county.  I see that you are looking for a lease, but if you don't find what you want, and are interested in joining a club, PLEASE CALL!

We have a 407 acre lease in Talbot county - off Hwy 80 and PoBiddy road.

The dues would be $750, but will lower if we get more members.  We limit to 8, currently only have 5, and due to job lose and medical problems, I expect one member not to be able to join - though he's plans to.  

Minor children and wife hunts under you membership.  You will not be restricted to "left over" areas, anyone can hunt anywhere someone is not already there.

Best wishes!



Beckie Alcorn
770-949-7097


----------



## sam98 (May 24, 2010)

help


----------



## sam98 (Jun 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Dnatdub69 (Jun 30, 2010)

*lease in Pike*

I have just leased some land in Pike Co. I am looking for 3 members. If your son is under the age of 18 he hunts off your membership. If your interested please call me 
@ 770-940-7509 or email me @ 82chevyk20@att.net. The dues will only be 360 dollars per member.


----------



## sam98 (Jul 31, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Rod (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a 300 acre lease in heard co. near coweta co. line juust off hwy 34 @hwy27 .There are 6 members ,all long time friends but are looking to add 1-2 members mainly because half the current members hunt very little, therefore not enough members pressuring deer. there is a good deer population ,several food plots, small stream, thick cover as well as alot of open areas mixed with mature pines/hardwoods. many stands in place, all  areas are open to all members by pin-in/pin-out method. Cost is 625.00 ,if interested or need more info call 404 557-8631.       Rod


----------

